# Beetle Cup body kit



## J-kiD (Aug 9, 2002)

Does anyone know where they sell the Beetle Cup body kit? Also, does anyone know the official New Beetle Cup website, here in the U.S.? Thanks.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

http://www.BeetleCupConnection.com


----------



## OettingerBeetle1.8t (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

I can get you the OG RSI kit....but it's going to cost you!


----------



## J-kiD (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (OettingerBeetle1.8t)*

Thanks a lot! I've been to the beetle cup connection website before and i forgot the website address. That was exactly what i was looking for. Whats the OG RSI kit? Is it this?... http://www.vwvortex.com/resources/gallery/vw/beetle_rsi/front2.html 


[Modified by J-kiD, 7:41 PM 8-11-2002]


----------



## xvtuning.com (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*



> Whats the OG RSI kit?QUOTE]
> Its the original RSI wide body. It comes with front/rear bumpers, 4 fenders, side skirts, roof diffuser, wing and new reverse/rear fog lights.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J-kiD (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

Does anyone know where they sell the original RSI body kit and if so, the price for the full kit? thanks again.


[Modified by J-kiD, 11:40 PM 8-11-2002]


----------



## xvtuning.com (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

.quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know where they sell the original RSI body kit and if so, the price for the full kit? thanks again.[HR][/HR]​we sell the kit 5700


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

HOLY SHIET! tha's a lotta $$ for a kit.... put that $ elsewhere, i say...
but it is dope... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-kiD (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

Whatt!!







...thats a whole lot of money for a kit. Does XV Tuning sell that cause i don't see it on their website? Is that the OEM kit straight from the Beetle RSI or is it made by a certain company? Does anyone know where else they sell the Beetle RSI body kit cause that is way overpriced. Thanks for the info.

[Modified by J-kiD, 2:26 PM 8-12-2002]

[Modified by J-kiD, 2:28 PM 8-12-2002]


[Modified by J-kiD, 2:28 PM 8-12-2002]


----------



## OettingerBeetle1.8t (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whatt!!







...thats a whole lot of money for a kit. Does XV Tuning sell that cause i don't see it on their website? Is that the OEM kit straight from the Beetle RSI or is it made by a certain company? Does anyone know where else they sell the Beetle RSI body kit cause that is way overpriced. Thanks for the info.[HR][/HR]​Actually that's the right price for that kit. It's the real deal direct from VWAG. It's not for everyone. Don't forget how much the real RSI costs.
If you want the look but can't afford to get the OEM RSI, get the BCC kit. It's a good deal and looks great.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you know that there are actually 2 models of VW New Beetle that used that same bodykit? There is a "Millennium Cup" edition available some place.. Looks exactly like the RSi, but has a 1.8T engine, and unique interior. And for a whole lot less money than a full blown RSi.
Take a look here..
http://www.newbeetle.org.uk/scripts/justbuggin/Forum1/HTML/003059.html


----------



## J-kiD (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (OettingerBeetle1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually that's the right price for that kit. It's the real deal direct from VWAG. It's not for everyone. Don't forget how much the real RSI costs.
If you want the look but can't afford to get the OEM RSI, get the BCC kit. It's a good deal and looks great.[HR][/HR]​How much does the real RSI cost? Will the RSI Beetle come to America? Is the Beetle Cup Connection designed by themselves but just look like the OEM RSI kit? The only difference i notice between the Beetle Cup Connection kit and the OEM RSI kit are the side skirts, which are made by ATS, the fenders, and that they don't sell a roof diffuser. Also, the Beetle Cup Connection front end doesn't come with a turn signal. Thanks for all the help again, sorry for all the questions.

[Modified by J-kiD, 9:57 PM 8-12-2002]


[Modified by J-kiD, 10:18 PM 8-12-2002]


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (OettingerBeetle1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually that's the right price for that kit. It's the real deal direct from VWAG. It's not for everyone. Don't forget how much the real RSI costs.
If you want the look but can't afford to get the OEM RSI, get the BCC kit. It's a good deal and looks great.[HR][/HR]​
Werd. For what all you get in that kit, it's a pretty apt deal.
You're getting more than two bumpers and side skirts. It's a wide-body kit, so you're getting replacement fenders, as well. Metal ones, maybe. Dunno. And the two spoilers.


----------



## J-kiD (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (Iago)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Werd. For what all you get in that kit, it's a pretty apt deal.
You're getting more than two bumpers and side skirts. It's a wide-body kit, so you're getting replacement fenders, as well. Metal ones, maybe. Dunno. And the two spoilers.[HR][/HR]​The Beetle Cup Connection kit comes with a front end, side skirts, a rear end, and the wing. It doesn't have fenders or the roof diffuser. I still think the BCC kit is great, but obviously, the OEM RSI kit would be better because it comes with the front end, rear end, fenders, side skirts, a roof diffuser, and a wing. On top of all that, its the real thing.

[Modified by J-kiD, 11:10 PM 8-12-2002]


[Modified by J-kiD, 11:11 PM 8-12-2002]


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

requesting part importers. ME body kit reasonably priced


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

wow, as soon as I get older and have more money, ill be dropping it on the OEM RSi kit!!!


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (Turbobug)*

5700 for the OG RSi kits? what all does that include? (sorry, the BCC kit discussion threw me off, im not totally sure what is in which kit, lol)


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (gravitywell)*

Read the replies by XVtuning..


----------



## J-kiD (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (gravitywell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]5700 for the OG RSi kits? what all does that include? (sorry, the BCC kit discussion threw me off, im not totally sure what is in which kit, lol)[HR][/HR]​The OEM RSI kit includes the front bumper, rear bumper, the 2 side skirts, 4 fenders, a roof diffuser, and a rear wing. It also has the reverse/rear fog lights and i think the front turn signals. Its pictured above.
The Beetle Cup Connection kit includes the front bumper, rear bumper, 2 ATS side skirts, and a rear wing.

[Modified by J-kiD, 1:55 PM 8-13-2002]

[Modified by J-kiD, 1:59 PM 8-13-2002]


[Modified by J-kiD, 2:00 PM 8-13-2002]


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

Does the RSi kit have the dual exhaust? Or the single exhaust and the single backing light?
in either case, what exhaust would fit?


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (gravitywell)*

READ THE REPLIES BY XVTUNING!
In other words, It's a body kit. So comes with body fittings. And no exhaust parts.
PS, Read the replies by XVtuning.


----------



## N10S (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

Just a couple of questions for XV tuning. 
1) What is the availability of the Cup kit?
2) Can individual pieces be purchased(ie the rear wing and diffuser)? I have a Turbo S and would really like those particular pieces but not the rest.
3) I checked your site, and no mention of these parts or prices....just not yet updated I imagine. 
4) I am working out of town and would normally e-mail you with these questions, but since I don't have access to e-mail, and you don't have a contact number posted I cannot easily contact you except via this post method. Hopefully these questions are also on others minds as well and therefore the answers can address multiple Vortex members.
Thanks in advance for any info you can provide!
Jeff


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (N10S)*

FYI - that rear diffuser is going to interfere with the standard Turbo S autodeploying spoiler. You'll have to disable the spoiler to use that diffuser.


----------



## N10S (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (Iago)*

Yep, understand that. I was just planning on disconnecting the factory roof wing totally. Not sure how the RSI roof diffusor would fit considering the RSI appears to have the longer rear glass found on the non-turbo Beetles. I know that Strictly Foreign has what appears to be a straight knock-off RSI wing dubbed the "RSF" wing, but no diffusor available. I guess the RSI/RSF wing alone, with the factory wing disabled and no diffusor is always an option. Thanks for the concern and heads-up though!
Jeff


----------



## Mk3 Mayhem (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (N10S)*

Dietrich sells a kit for the Beetle which looks very similar to the Beetle Cup one.


----------



## xvtuning.com (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (N10S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a couple of questions for XV tuning. 
1) What is the availability of the Cup kit?[HR][/HR]​It usually takes about 2-3 weeks to have a kit shipped here from Germany.
quote:[HR][/HR]

2) Can individual pieces be purchased(ie the rear wing and diffuser)?[HR][/HR]​They can be purchased seperately, but you would be saving money by getting the ones from BCC.
quote:[HR][/HR]3) I checked your site, and no mention of these parts or prices....just not yet updated I imagine. [HR][/HR]​Yes our new site is under construction, and as I mentioned before these parts are not for every one so it wouldn't be practical to list something and promote it, if it doesn't sell.
quote:[HR][/HR] 4) I am working out of town and would normally e-mail you with these questions, but since I don't have access to e-mail, and you don't have a contact number posted I cannot easily contact you except via this post method. Hopefully these questions are also on others minds as well and therefore the answers can address multiple Vortex members.
Thanks in advance for any info you can provide!
Jeff[HR][/HR]​For the past 6 years we have not been dealing in retail. Since our shop deals with specific and very expensive vehicles, we wouldn't want to attract any unnecessary attention. We are in the proccess of opening a retail store front, and will have a toll free nuber available soon. If you don't have any access to e-mails how do you log on to VWVortex? All you need to do is go to yahoo.com and get a free email address, then you would be able to email.


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

I didn't word my question correctly, 
does the rear bumper accomidate duel or single exhaust? I've seen the RSi with dual, and I've seen one through a link with a single exhaust and a backup light replacing the second exhaust. So does the rear bumber accomidate single or dual exhaust?


----------



## N10S (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

XV Tuning: Regarding your question to how I can log on to the forum but not have access to e-mails. I have access to the internet through my work computer while I am working out of town. Unfortunately there is some kind of a firewall built that keeps us from sending e-mails out however. Nice question though! 
As far as price goes some of us don't bat an eye at $5-6 k for a real VW body kit as comprehensive as the RSI kit. At the very least however, if you are going to tease us with the fact that you can supply the kit on the forum, then at least put something on your site at least referencing the kit. I for one give you kudos for stepping-up to making these pieces available. By the way, BCC does not sell a diffusor just the knock-off wing and a narrow-body front air dam that looks like the cup item. 
Interestingly, I have owned a number of highline cars in the past and have therefore dealt with a lot of high-end parts and tuner shops.Typically getting in touch with via a phone number has never been an issue with any of these folks. Sorry if I sound a little edgy as I do appreciate your feedback, just remember your customers(past, present, and future) as they will ultimately help determine your success.
Thanks again
Jeff


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (N10S)*

I think the kit is just gorgeous, but I don't think it's worth all of the $5700


----------



## xvtuning.com (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (gravitywell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does the rear bumper accomidate duel or single exhaust? I've seen the RSi with dual, and I've seen one through a link with a single exhaust and a backup light replacing the second exhaust. So does the rear bumber accomidate single or dual exhaust?[HR][/HR]​It has provisions and was designed for dual


----------



## xvtuning.com (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (N10S)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Interestingly, I have owned a number of highline cars in the past and have therefore dealt with a lot of high-end parts and tuner shops.Typically getting in touch with via a phone number has never been an issue with any of these folks. Sorry if I sound a little edgy as I do appreciate your feedback, just remember your customers(past, present, and future) as they will ultimately help determine your success.
Thanks again
Jeff [HR][/HR]​If you go to some place like yahoo, the emails are sent and received by thier own servers and you shouldn't be prevented by any computer from doing this, unless they specifically blocked it.
I understand where your coming from, but again, we really haven't been dealing with a retail store front. We do have phone numbers but we don't just hand them out to any one. After all when you have 3-4 million dollars worth in a handfull of vehicles at any given time, you wouldn't want to put a neon banner out front and say this way. Most of our business is word of mouth(referal), and since we have been in business for over a decade, I would assume we must be doing something right. Also as mentioned before XVT is working on opening a retail store front, so all us V-dubs can get together and hang or BBQ or whatever.


----------



## N10S (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

Thanks for the feedback, I can understand your situation, and it sounds like you are in the process of creating a new avenue of business for your VW customers and that is appreciated! Sorry for getting off on the wrong foot with you.
Jeff


----------



## AJS (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (xvtuning.com)*

Could you post a list of parts for that $5700 Rsi kit?
Thank you,







AJ


----------



## 03GLS MiamiStyle (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (J-kiD)*

http://www.strictlyforeign.com Is the best they have the lowest price on the items I just recived my spoiler and had it installed. DAME that sh___ is Nice.


----------



## 03GLS MiamiStyle (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (03GLS MiamiStyle)*

Sorry try this site that other site is some dunne buggy sh___it Sorry about that http://www.estrictlyforeign.com








_Modified by 03GLS MiamiStyle at 12:13 AM 12-2-2004_


_Modified by 03GLS MiamiStyle at 12:34 AM 12-2-2004_


----------



## 03GLS MiamiStyle (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (03GLS MiamiStyle)*


----------



## 03GLS MiamiStyle (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Cup body kit (03GLS MiamiStyle)*


----------

